# Kodi's photos from the NEROE trial this summer



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Love his attention in this photo.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Showing off his "flying finish"... Going from "front" to heel position. It amazes me, but this is pretty typical, and he does manage to find a straight finish pretty consistently.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ZOOMING!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Our win photo:


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Great action shots, Karen. Love them all, especially the unique Kodi leaping finish.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Love Love Love them!!! Great action shots.


----------



## Celesthav (Mar 20, 2013)

Wow! Great action pics! I love the flying jump and zoooom! But that look of passion always wins me over. Kodi is a precious boy.
Jeanne & Maggie


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Great shots!! No question who his Dad is.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Great photos - you and Kodi are such an awesome team!!!!


----------



## azcolaw (Jul 19, 2013)

Awesome pictures!


----------



## Ruthiec (Jun 18, 2013)

Just brilliant. I love his front to heel move but agree his focus is wonderful. Great photography as well.


----------



## Adorable_Zeke (May 31, 2014)

Really great shots! Do you have his 'flying finish' captured on video anywhere? I'd love to see it in action.

:whoo:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Adorable_Zeke said:


> Really great shots! Do you have his 'flying finish' captured on video anywhere? I'd love to see it in action.
> 
> :whoo:


I'm sure it's in lots of the videos I've posted of him at trials, because that is his standard finish. But it happens so fast, I don't think it's as obvious how high he gets as it is in this photo.

It's POSSIBLE that this was actually a 180 pivot rather than a finish, so that he needed to get higher to get all the way around. When I thought about it, I would be unlikely to make such a dramatic cue to get him into position if it was a normal front to finish.


----------



## Maggie's Mom (Oct 8, 2013)

Great pictures!!! Love Kodi's attentiveness!!!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Great pics! Love how you guys really work as a team!


----------



## Naturelover (Nov 30, 2013)

Awesome pics! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Karen those are fantastic pics. Kodi looks like he just loves it.


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

Karen, He is clearly your Heart dog. There is such a thrill in the training and team work needed to get where you are. Great pics! Happy for you both!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks, everyone! You're right, he IS my "heart dog". I'm sure I will love other dogs, but I can't imagine a closer relationship than I have with him.


----------



## Deacon Blues (Nov 22, 2013)

I did not know Havs could heel with that amount of focus! I've seen less attentive dogs in Schutzhund trials


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Deacon Blues said:


> I did not know Havs could heel with that amount of focus! I've seen less attentive dogs in Schutzhund trials


Oh, they DEFINITELY can give that amount of focus. I have a friend who did her first rally trial with her young Hav last weekend. While he wasn't as consistent as Kodi, because he's young, and new to it, he showed some really brilliant heeling too!


----------



## Floradora (Oct 22, 2013)

Great photos! Looks like you both had fun, and they are inspiring - great activities, what an awesome dog.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Great pictures!!! You guys look great together. Well done!


----------



## Cody010414 (Mar 23, 2014)

Wonderful photos!


----------

